# How do you groom female around private parts?



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

Do you leave a wick on a female if going to keep them in a puppy cut?

She gets tangles on inside of her back legs, I'm thinking it's from peeing. She does squat when she pees up I'm thinking some pee splatters on her back legs, thus the tangles. I do wipe her privates put guessing I'm not doing good enough job. :blush:

I'm thinking about trimming the hair around her hind legs to see if that would help with pee splatter.

Sally Spirits hair is growing really nice but I've been thinking about keeping her hair some what short, but let her ears, tail, and grow out her facial hair more. Her hair is almost long enough to do a tiny topknot.

Linda, Toby and Sally Spirit:wub:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

My vets have always told me to keep the genital area trimmed short to keep the urine from wicking to the area. Urine can irritate the skin.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I have 2 girls and I use small blunt-tip scissors to trim hair in the private area, and a cordless trimmer to take the hair off just inside the thigh area. This does the trick for us.:thumbsup:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I use the small blunt-tip scissors also. That seems to do the trick.


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Thanks for the information, so are you meaning that the urine will go back into the genital area? Or do you mean the urine left on the long (wick) hair will burn the skin?

I do have some blunt little scissors and a little pair of clipper so I can trim up the area and the hair on the back legs. 

I think I understand what you all are meaning if not I will be asking more questions until I do.

Thanks again,
Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Urine can wick back up the hair hanging off the private area and cause UTI's urinary tract infections. We also wipe off after each potty,since we already do bumm checks for those anoying little "hitchhikers"... those little poos that cling on...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I scissor or use tiny clippers. Don't trim it to bare skin, just short and neat. You don't want any urine pooling.


----------

